# Silicon Power Memory Card Differences - SDHC vs HD specific?



## Tommygunn (Jan 10, 2011)

I've been reading some reviews for Silicone Power  memory cards and they seem to have very good read/write speeds at a  good price, but I need some help with the types they do. 

I want to buy a Class 6, 8Gb SD card, one of the following: 
Silicon-PowerProducts 

Silicon-PowerProducts 

My camera is a Panasonic DMC-ZS3 which is capable, in addition to stills, of HD video.  
I am unclear about what benefit the 'Full HD Video Card' has over the standard SDHC card.  
Does the Video specific card allow you to take photos?  
What are the video recording benefits? 

Cheers, 
Tom.


----------



## Formatted (Jan 10, 2011)

Its just marketing BS. Cards will shoot video regardless.


----------



## Tommygunn (Jan 10, 2011)

That's pretty much what I figured.
Thanks,
Tom.


----------



## TheEugeneKam (Jan 14, 2011)

NOt really. They will shoot video, just the data transfer wahta matters. Class 6 is class 6 regradless. Meaning The full HD video and the one thats for "photography" will do the same crap, all it is is the sticker.


----------



## Tommygunn (Jan 14, 2011)

Not to worry, I've decided to go with a Sandisk Extreme HD Video, Class 6, 8Gb card.

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## TheEugeneKam (Jan 17, 2011)

Good, I have done the same  20$ less for the same card. Cheers!


----------



## thomas30 (Jan 19, 2011)

You can store photos in video specific card. The thing is only it be a little bit faster than general card.


----------

